# stock motors: P2K2, Co27, Monster HP ?? touring car??



## wvuviv30 (Mar 29, 2006)

I have decided to run in the stock motor class with my TC3.

I am looking some stock motors from Trinity, and I am having some trouble deciding on which motor to get. I am looking at the Pro spec motors also.

P2K2
Co27
Monster Horsepower

P2K2: Will this one be too slow on the top end, but able to pull out of the corner quicker…

Co27: I have a question about the Co27, on their site it says it’s designed to run with the new 3800/4200 batteries. Can you run this with slightly lower rated batteries with no ill-effects to the motor? Also is this the newer Monster Horsepower?

Monster HP: Sounds like the best motor for all around racing…

I am mainly going to be running the GP3300 cells and a 72 spur. I’ll mostly be running on carpet, but every once in a while I’ll be running on asphalt.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

I would buy the the putnam monster it will be faster then the one you will get from trinity. co27 needs more care after a few runs .

hope that helps


----------



## wvuviv30 (Mar 29, 2006)

I am not interested in the putnam motor. I am asking about the 3 I have listed; P2K2, Co27, and Monster HP.


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

wvuviv30 Putnam is a motor tuner, he buys motors from trinity, turns the comms, aligns the hoods, zapps the magnets, and install race brushes and springs per your application. Bojo was just offering to point in the direction of a guy that knows alot more about motors then you do. And it's Putnam not Putman.


----------



## Stratus54 (Jul 16, 2005)

For touring car the CO27 is the best and the Monster would be a close second. The CO27 works fine with 3300's. As far as tuners go ... well everyone has a favorite... mine is EA Motor Sports.... but any major tuners motors will run fine.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Co27 is designed for touring car has alot of torque!


----------



## wvuviv30 (Mar 29, 2006)

MIKE VALENTINE said:


> wvuviv30 Putnam is a motor tuner, he buys motors from trinity, turns the comms, aligns the hoods, zapps the magnets, and install race brushes and springs per your application. Bojo was just offering to point in the direction of a guy that knows alot more about motors then you do. And it's Putnam not Putman.



Thanks for the clearifaction... I am still just going to run a Trinity motor for now... and I get into the serious racing, I'll look at a tuner motor. But for now I am just going to go with the stock pro from trinity.


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

wvuviv30 You will spend almost as much. for a whole lot less. The motors you get say from trinity may say all they have done to the motor.but trust me nothing is set right. I have never got one with the brushhoods aligned properly. or shimmed right. and when it comes down to it the comm is very rarely cut properly. Spend a tad more and get a real motor.That has everything done to it already. Starting out with a junk motor is not the way to get into racing.


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

I think slider has a good point here. I have some motors that I purchased from a "smaller" company and they out performed my trinity motors. I think the smaller companies can pay attention to details a little closer when mass production is the name of the game. In stock racing motors are very important along with motor maintence. I think some of the larger companies have a cookie cutter aproach to tuning ther motors. They find a happy medium and the whole batch gets the same set up. If I was going to shell out $40 plus for a new motor I would have to go with the "smaller" guy Just a little more bang for the buck. :thumbsup:


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

The key to what the last few posts are telling you is that all EPIC based motors come out of the same door of the same factory -- then they get shipped to the various "tuners"... Trinity's weakness is their huge volume -- the only way to get that volume is to NOT custom tune each motor, but to just assembly line "tune" all the motors by zapping magnets, cutting the comm, and changing brushes and springs. Even then, it's a safe bet that the motor wasn't tuned by anyone even close to guys like Eric Anderson or Todd Putnam, Eddie at Team Brood, etc...

The "smaller" companies actually take the extra steps to REALLY "blueprint" a motor (aligning brushes better, custom tweaking springs, reshimming the armature to match the magnets, etc.)... No assembly line cranking out 10,000 motors a day. That may make them charge a few dollars more, but I've raced for 17 years and I can tell you that I have to RE-tune every Trinity motor I get (that's about all that's available locally, so when I need a motor in a hurry...). I have EA and Putnam motors that I just take out of the package and race -- I don't have to touch them until it's time for maintenance. I haven't tried Eddie's motors, but I'd bet money they are the same -- race ready out of the box.

That's worth a dollar or two -- and worth 10ths of a second a lap on the oval and as much as a second or more a lap in offroad/onroad... TRUST ME...


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

Mega dittos to what tfrahm says he hit it on the head :thumbsup:


----------

